# interior paint



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

I have never heard of ici paint. You might change headings for this post. You should find answers in the Painting section, not here in Interior Decorating. 

Sorry I could not help.


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Apr 10, 2011)

ici was a good paint and it still may be one. i havent used any of their products for years but i believe that they were bought out by glidden paints so formulas may have changed.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Had not heard of the brand in awhile so do not know. I sort of cringed wondering what Sherwin Williams was up to when it acquired MAB but to gain a better pro market share. MAB had some great stuff I have not seen moved to the SW line. Their solid acrylic exterior stain products, for example, were magical, and MAB had a high gloss acrylic interior trim product that, if you did not try to tint it too much actually produced a finish you could not get unless using oil based products. 

I guess I should have bought more from MAB to keep it alive. I tried a couple weeks ago to score some of the mentioned stain here in Chicago but it seems unavailable and the last memories of MAB gone from the SW store. 

Benjamin Moore is my favored brand but SW comes in close in second place. Paint store Pittsburgh is alright but the stuff in Menard's is more a joke than Behr-ly paint at HD. A friend still in the business just called to ask if I had ever used the stuff his client forced on him. Only when forced on me by nfp who get it as donations, no doubt with the donors claiming the value of real paint on their income tax returns. 

Not sure what you were hoping to compare, by the way? Quality or price? Or both?


----------



## dawg803 (Mar 17, 2011)

I have not heard of that either... I almost always use Benjamin Moore and am happy the the results. Hope that helps!


----------

